# Tractor newbielooking for advice



## sac (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello All,
I'm looking for my first tractor. I own ten acreas of mostly timber in the middle of nowhere. The tractor will be used for what I have been using a four wheeler and my back for the last ten years. I have a long lane with a grade that go to a gravel road, so I need it for snow removal and general up keep of the lane, and I would like to use it for attaching a log splitter as well as skidding logs out off the timber and other chores around the property and maybe a tiller as well. I don't need it for mowing. 
So far the ones I have found in my price range are, international 574 with a 2050 loader with 1562 hrs, international 606 with 7000 hrs and a 2000 loader, massey ferguson 175 with 4121 hrs and a 800 workmaster loader, massey ferguson 265 with 3081 hrs and a allied loader.
Like I said I know nothing about tractors other than my john deer 317, so I was kinda looking for feedback on the ones that I have listed for any known problems or what to look for.
Thank you Scott


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, good luck with your selection !

I enherited an IH 574 in rather run down shape and fixed or replaced a whole pile of stuff, partly with really great help from some of the guys on this site.

Replacing the clutch plate and the other parts that are part of that, it cost about $2,000 for the parts, the hydraulic pump was another $400 or so, and all the rest was fixable or not so pricy.

Had it on the job ever since, doing haying, plowing snow, hauling firewood, etc, etc

very happy with it now. a big issue was learning where to get parts,

oldguychuck


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Scott.. IH all the way, and you can always try to negotiate on the asking price. A well maintained IH will last for years to come my neighbor has a 574, and his dad owned it before him it is still going strong today.


----------

